# Uber Drivers NOT Independent Contractors. Lawsuit Damages Paid In Alaska



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

Alaska state just won 78K from Uber for the lie of 'independent contractor' drivers.

*CLICK HERE* to read about it, since it just happened Sept 3, 2015, 'quietly'.

San Francisco is up next.

I wonder, with the state of Alaska WINNING a judgement against UBER, what are the legal repercussions for OTHER STATES that want to dance that dance?

Time shall tell.

Uber is a going to have a driver revolt is my bet, sooner than later.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

Would you like Uber to pull out of San Francisco too??

Truth is, being classified as employees will only hurt PARNTERS. Uber will be bogged down by the red tape of state payrolls tax, unemployment insurance, etc. This means they'll have to increase their cut.

Oh, and if Uber paid for your expenses, then do you think they'll let you drive anything but a Prius or other low maintenance vehicle? If you don't drive a Prius... deactivated, bye-bye.

Btw... all of the settlement money went to the state. Even if you get classified as employees in your state, drivers will get a fat $0 with Uber suspended in their state.


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

Wow, $78k from a multibillion dollar company? Not sure I'd call that 'won'.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

Renaldow said:


> Wow, $78k from a multibillion dollar company? Not sure I'd call that 'won'.


Exactly. Uber found it cheaper to pay $78k than continue the court case, so they settled without a precedent being set.


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

Renaldow said:


> Wow, $78k from a multibillion dollar company? Not sure I'd call that 'won'.


don't miss the point Renaldow 
they were sued about the independent contractor lie.
they paid a settlement.
there is a precedent building.
the dollar figure is incidental at this point of Ubers lawsuit 'future', IMHO.


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

I think a lot of folks are missing the point and thinking being classified as an employee is a good thing. Also, the main point I see in that article is that Uber is no longer operating in AK.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

SharedRideTruther said:


> there is a precedent building.


No, Uber settled without an admission of guilt. No precedent.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

Renaldow said:


> I think a lot of folks are missing the point and thinking being classified as an employee is a good thing. Also, the main point I see in that article is that Uber is no longer operating in AK.


If you want to be classified as an employee, keep in mind you can forget about surges! Uber won't need surges to incentivize drivers. Your manager can call you and tell you to come to X when there's high demand, or you're fired.

Drivers are being conned by lawyers who are the only ones that will profit from a lawsuit.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

glados said:


> Would you like Uber to pull out of San Francisco too??
> 
> Truth is, being classified as employees will only hurt PARNTERS. Uber will be bogged down by the red tape of state payrolls tax, unemployment insurance, etc. This means they'll have to increase their cut.
> 
> ...


If they would raise the damn rates where we actually could pay these taxes maybe the lawsuits would stop!


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

pengduck said:


> If they would raise the damn rates where we actually could pay these taxes maybe the lawsuits would stop!


If you're unhappy... stop driving for Uber!

Uber doesn't owe you anything.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

glados said:


> Would you like Uber to pull out of San Francisco too??
> 
> Truth is, being classified as employees will only hurt PARNTERS. Uber will be bogged down by the red tape of state payrolls tax, unemployment insurance, etc. This means they'll have to increase their cut.
> 
> ...


Shill talk if I ever heard it.
Think in a non-linear way, and you will understand that Uber will never make drivers employees, but they will have to treat us as true private contractors. 
"If you don't think too good, don't think too much". Every baseball fan knows who said that.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Think in a non-linear way, and you will understand that Uber will never make drivers employees, but they will have to treat us as true private contractors.


If Uber is unable to deactivate drivers who makes pax unsafe with unsolicited sexual advances, dirty cars with wet seats, etc, then pax will stop using Uber. What do you think will happen next?!

Furthermore you can say goodbye to guarantees.

Uber treating you like a true IC is good if:
- you're a jackass and you get more 1 stars than 5 stars for being rude, racist, sexually assault pax
- you keep your vehicle unclean, unhealthy, and unsafe
- you don't care about making even less money as pax stops using uber

Think about it. Uber gets 20%/25% of what YOU make. The more $ you make, the more Uber gets. It's actually a perfectly aligned incentive, and Uber will not have this hybrid model if it's not making them (YOU) more money. Uber spends $$$ on driver onboarding, why would they willingly deactivate people except when it's in their (and _your_) best interests to do so?


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

glados said:


> If you're unhappy... stop driving for Uber!
> 
> Uber doesn't owe you anything.


Ok let's do some math usd vs aud. Sydney rates vs Raleigh rates.
Base Fare - S - 1.72 R - 1.10 +56.36%
Minute - .28 .18 +55.55%
Mile - 1.61 .85 +89.41%
Min Fare - 5.52 4.00 +38.00%
Cancellation - 6.90 4.00 +72.50%
So I guess if we had the same rates as you do there really wouldn't be anything to ***** about. For your knowledge these figures were done at the current USD to AUD exchange rate.


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

glados said:


> If you want to be classified as an employee, keep in mind you can forget about surges! Uber won't need surges to incentivize drivers. Your manager can call you and tell you to come to X when there's high demand, or you're fired.
> 
> Oh, and if you're an employee... Uber can *make *you DECLINE CASH TIPS.





glados said:


> Would you like Uber to pull out of San Francisco too??
> 
> Truth is, being classified as employees will only hurt PARNTERS. Uber will be bogged down by the red tape of state payrolls tax, unemployment insurance, etc. This means they'll have to increase their cut.
> 
> ...


my friend, *YOU* are *NOT* a *PARTNER *of Ubers.

stop with that bull- shizzle, it's staining your 'credibility shirt'.

you are 'sweat shop labor in Guatemala', to make more money for the big boys in the corner office, who may or may not have stolen the whole idea from *THIS GUY (CLICK HERE TO WATCH VIDEO)*

Google the word Partner, then stop using it in regards to Uber drivers, please, for the love of (insert your politically correct Diety HERE (I prefer GOD)).

Unless you are an Uber employee monitoring these independent boards, then, sadly, nothing near reasonable dialogue will make sense to you in your defense of your employer.

I may be wrong, but I also thought Tebow made the Eagles after they traded Barkley Friday, so that's twice this year I've been wrong, and its September.

Thanks for reading...


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

glados said:


> If Uber is unable to deactivate drivers who makes pax unsafe with unsolicited sexual advances, dirty cars with wet seats, etc, then pax will stop using Uber. What do you think will happen next?!
> 
> Furthermore you can say goodbye to guarantees.
> 
> ...


I have to clean the car, and not have piss soaked seats....Hell I may as well drive a cab.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> I have to clean the car, and not have piss soaked seats....Hell I may as well drive a cab.


Sure, if you like working 12 hour shifts and paying a 65% commission to lease a medallion!


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

glados said:


> Sure, if you like working 12 hour shifts and paying a 65% commission to lease a medallion!


If you get the back support thingie, or the beaded seat cover... I'm in.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

glados said:


> . . . being classified as employees will only hurt PARNTERS.


 _If_ Uber (U) were to have an agreement with its ICs that was not so one-sided, we would not be witching!

1. Allow us to be represented as a group by an outside agency to be sure the agreement is in the ICs' best interest. U has its lawyers for its representation.
2. No discouraging of tipping by U in any way, shape, or form. To reverse previous messages to pax, U will put a statement on rider's app that "Tip is not included.".
3. Rates/fees per mile/min are to be _set no less than _75% of the average local _major _taxi cab companies in each city.
4. U drops its commission to no more than 15% on all platforms. No more raising commissionson for high platforms to make up for low rates on X & XL platforms.
5. If U keeps commission at 20%, U is to pay each driver 18¢ per mile on the # of miles clocked on each driver's pay period while driving to pax until pax is at destination or trip is ended to pay 1/2 the cost of running a car.
5. ICs will not be limited to driving just on U app. IC's outside _legal _business is of no concern to U.
6. Ratings on drivers will cease. If a rider has a comment on a rider, U will provide a B.I.T.C.H. link for such.
B-eautiful
I-ntelligent
T-alented
C-harming
H-elpful

No comments? The driver is good to go. 



cglados said:


> stop driving for Uber!


 IC's do not drive _for_ U. We drive for our individual businesses utilizing the U app. We are U' s customer base b/c we pay U to use the app.

JM2¢W


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

glados reading through your posts, I can say that you are quite under informed about the topic of Employee vs Independent Contractor misclassification issue in the U.S.

You're quite happy with UberX in Sydney at these rates:








Translated to US$, that's $1.55/Mile + $0.27/Minute.
Now compare that to US Rates
*https://uberpeople.net/pages/Pricing/








*
You should perhaps devote some time on Uber's UberX Insurance Coverage for Australian Drivers:

*Australia | Uber's Insurance Policy*


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> If you get the back support thingie, or the beaded seat cover... I'm in.


They have those on Amazon for $12. http://amzn.to/1K04lLp Of course since you're an IC you'll have to buy it yourself.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Renaldow said:


> They have those on Amazon for $12. http://amzn.to/1K04lLp Of course since you're an IC you'll have to buy it yourself.


Gotta have the beaded seat to be a cabbie proper.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Renaldow said:


> since you're an IC you'll have to buy it yourself.


Expense = tax deduction


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

It is true that Sydney rates are higher in nominal terms to the US, however you need to consider the increased cost of living, increased gas prices, and the relatively lower amount of riders meaning there is a longer wait between pax. Finally the prices are inclusive of a 10% GST.



chi1cabby said:


> You should perhaps devote some time on Uber's UberX Insurance Coverage for Australian Drivers:


We don't pay the $1 Safe Rides Fee, which covers James River insurance.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> glados reading through your posts, I can say that you are quite under informed about the topic of Employee vs Independent Contractor misclassification issue in the U.S.
> 
> You're quite happy with UberX in Sydney at these rates:
> View attachment 12991
> ...


Those rates are depressing for noobs that are signing up. I'm happy I jumped ship before those rates raped my pockets and car.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

glados said:


> consider the increased cost of living, increased gas prices,


Chi1cabby,

What are the figures for Hawaii, USA compared to Sydney?

Thx!


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> What are the figures for Hawaii compared to Sydney, both in USD?


US$1.40 / mile, US$0.30 / min

As with all products and services, UberX rates are in line with local market cost of living.


----------



## AFL2015 (Jul 11, 2015)

The Uber business model will crumble if they are forced to make drivers employees. The fare scale and commission rates in place today will not fund the massive cost increase associated with driver employees.....

"According to Bloomberg, Uber had revenue of $415 million (we assume net revenue after payments to drivers, not gross revenue) and an operating loss of $470 million."

"If one assumes that the numbers correspond to one single quarter's financial results, then Uber appears to be losing some serious money. That's because if you create an annualized run-rate based on those numbers (multiply by four), Uber's annual operating loss is nearly $2 billion. "

"But perhaps the Bloomberg numbers represented an entire year's worth of financial results? In other words, Uber's $470 million operating loss could be for the 2014 year. The problem with looking at it that way is that it means Uber's revenue for all of 2014 was only $415 million.

That's a pretty small number for a company with Uber's valuation - it was $18 billion at the end of 2014, and is over $40 billion approaching $50 billion now. It also suggests that the company will fall short of the $2 billion net revenue run rate that earlier reports expected it to attain this year, even at a reported 300% growth rate. "

I drive, I'll drive as long as it meets my needs, I don't want to be an employee......


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

glados said:


> It is true that Sydney rates are higher in nominal terms to the US


Honolulu, Hawaii, USA
Base Fare: $2.15
Per Minute: $0.30
Per Mile: $1.40
Cancellation Fee: $5
Service Fees: $1
Minimum Fare: $4

Yes. This is in line w/living in Honolulu.

Please do not offend our Hawaiian drivers. Refer to the contiguous United States drivers as the "US Mainland drivers." 

Thank you, glados.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> Please do not offend our Hawaiian drivers. Refer to the contiguous United States drivers as the "US Mainland drivers."
> 
> Thank you, glados.


I apologise for any offensive caused, I was not aware of the cultural implications and mean no offense.

Thank you


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

glados said:


> Would you like Uber to pull out of San Francisco too??
> 
> Truth is, being classified as employees will only hurt PARNTERS. Uber will be bogged down by the red tape of state payrolls tax, unemployment insurance, etc. This means they'll have to increase their cut. Oh, and if Uber paid for your expenses, then do you think they'll let you drive anything but a Prius or other low maintenance vehicle? If you don't drive a Prius... deactivated, bye-bye. Btw... all of the settlement money went to the state. Even if you get classified as employees in your state, drivers will get a fat $0 with Uber suspended in their state.


I don't often (like EVER) accuse anyone here of being a shill for Uber... 
but for you I'll make an exception.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

glados said:


> If you want to be classified as an employee, keep in mind you can forget about surges! Uber won't need surges to incentivize drivers. Your manager can call you and tell you to come to X when there's high demand, or you're fired.
> Drivers are being conned by lawyers who are the only ones that will profit from a lawsuit.


The only one conning anyone is you, repeating lies, assumptions, your own (incorrect) opinions and what sounds a lot like Uber PR.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

glados said:


> If Uber is unable to deactivate drivers who makes pax unsafe with unsolicited sexual advances, dirty cars with wet seats, etc, then pax will stop using Uber.


Nobody I have ever read in the thousands of posts I've read here has been as seriously full of shit as you are.
ANY employer can fire an employee "who makes pax unsafe with unsolicited sexual advances", performs their job in an unsafe manner or does not abide by company policies. Uber exerts that CONTROL now - illegally. When drivers are classified properly as EMPLOYEES, Uber will be able to more precisely define "appropriate behavior" and set policies for acceptable job performance. The Partner Agreement and the Uber marketing materials for drivers will be able to drop the 'UberSpeak' of "should" and "may" for the definitive "WILL" do x, y and z.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

AFL2015 said:


> The Uber business model will crumble if they are forced to make drivers employees. The fare scale and commission rates in place today will not fund the massive cost increase associated with driver employees.....
> 
> "According to Bloomberg, Uber had revenue of $415 million (we assume net revenue after payments to drivers, not gross revenue) and an operating loss of $470 million."
> 
> ...


Those numbers are annual - but they are AFTER expenses. Uber is spending a lot of money right now. We don't see it, but between legal fees, lobbying expense, marketing expense AND the expense of opening offices and launching operations in 65+ countries, Uber is spending hundreds of millions.
[edit] more like Billions.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Nobody I have ever read in the thousands of posts I've read here has been as seriously full of shit as you are.
> ANY employer can fire an employee "who makes pax unsafe with unsolicited sexual advances", performs their job in an unsafe manner or does not abide by company policies. Uber exerts that CONTROL now - illegally.


Your assertion that Uber is excerting that control illegally is false - Uber's operations fully comply with US Independent Contractor classification. Many people are misinformed as to what ICs are.

Lawsuits against Uber may limit Uber's ability to exert _legal _controls over partners, as Uber may be forced to be overtly cautious instead of merely complying with IC law. This can result in a much poorer experience for riders -- *which means a lot less jobs and fares*. Is that worth protecting a sexual predator, or a reckless driver who regularly gets into almost-accidents?

I'm simply saying that it is in the driver's best interests to allow Uber to select drivers. I'm certain nearby everyone here, you and me included, are great drivers and aren't the ones being reviewed.

Furthermore, by joining the class action lawsuit or taking legal action against Uber you are forcing them to spend more on paying lawyers. This can only be reflected with higher fees -- look at 25% commission for drivers coming to more cities!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

glados said:


> Your assertion that Uber is excerting that control illegally is false - Uber's operations fully comply with US Independent Contractor classification. Many people are misinformed as to what ICs are.
> 
> Lawsuits against Uber may limit Uber's ability to exert _legal _controls over partners, as Uber may be forced to be overtly cautious instead of merely complying with IC law. This can result in a much poorer experience for riders -- *which means a lot less jobs and fares*. Is that worth protecting a sexual predator, or a reckless driver who regularly gets into almost-accidents?
> 
> ...


Dude why are you posting a Uber PR crap on the forum?


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Dude why are you posting a Uber PR crap on the forum?


What makes you think I'm posting "Uber PR crap"? I'm just pointing out a lot of things that people have missed / haven't considered, especially with this forum's bias against Uber (and specifically Uber -- suggesting that some of it may be the handiwork of other ridesharing companies...)


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

glados said:


> What makes you think I'm posting "Uber PR crap"?


If it reads like Uber PR crap, if it's reasoned out like Uber PR crap, if it cites Uber PR crap, then it is Uber PR Crap!

Good luck in trying sell your Uber PR crap on the forum!

*Ongoing Poll | How Would YOU Rate Uber?*


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *Ongoing Poll | How Would YOU Rate Uber?*


This poll has selection bias. For accurate stats, you will need to sample *all* Uber drivers -- not just the people on this forum.

78% of Uber drivers are very satisfied or somewhat satisfied with Uber, based on a study conducted by the Benenson Strategy Group. This study was conducted by a highly respected and professional research company, and possible biases or sampling errors have been properly accounted for.

You may dismiss this as "Uber PR crap", but this is evidence. A random forum poll is not, especially when drivers of other ridesharing companies frequent here and have an obvious vendetta against Uber.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

glados said:


> This poll has selection bias. For accurate stats, you will need to sample *all* Uber drivers -- not just the people on this forum.
> 
> 78% of Uber drivers are very satisfied or somewhat satisfied with Uber, based on a study conducted by the Benenson Strategy Group. This study was conducted by a highly respected and professional research company, and possible biases or sampling errors have been properly accounted for.
> 
> You may dismiss this as "Uber PR crap", but this is evidence. A random forum poll is not, especially when drivers of other ridesharing companies frequent here and have an obvious vendetta against Uber.


Actually your post itself is a sterling example of Uber PR Crap.
But I'm not going to refute it point by point. Why? Because it's obvious to anyone with any experience with Uber, that you're obviously an Uber mouthpiece, an Uber Shill.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Actually your post itself is a sterling example of Uber PR Crap.
> But I'm not going to refute it point by point. Why? Because it's obvious to anyone with any experience with Uber, that you're obviously an Uber mouthpiece, an Uber Shill.


chi1cabby c'mon the UP forum needs a little comedy don't ya think?


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

glados said:


> This poll has selection bias. For accurate stats, you will need to sample *all* Uber drivers -- not just the people on this forum.
> 
> 78% of Uber drivers are very satisfied or somewhat satisfied with Uber, based on a study conducted by the Benenson Strategy Group. This study was conducted by a highly respected and professional research company, and possible biases or sampling errors have been properly accounted for.
> 
> You may dismiss this as "Uber PR crap", but this is evidence. A random forum poll is not, especially when drivers of other ridesharing companies frequent here and have an obvious vendetta against Uber.


An Aussie? glados WHO are you and what have you done with Beep Beep!?


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> An Aussie? glados WHO are you and what have you done with Beep Beep!?


Yes, I'm an Aussie. What do you mean?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

glados said:


> Your assertion that Uber is excerting that control illegally is false


No, it's not false - it's fact.


> - Uber's operations fully comply with US Independent Contractor classification.


Not according to at least 2 labor boards... so far. (FL and CA)


> Many people are misinformed as to what ICs are.


Well, you certainly are.


> ... instead of merely complying with IC law.


And there's the evidence of your ignorance.
There is no such things as "IC law".
"Employee" and "Independent Contractor" are worker CLASSIFICATIONS, defined and ruled on by the IRS for the purpose of administering TAX LAW.
Neither the IRS or the Department of Labor can write laws. 
They can only implement regulations to support laws.


> Is that worth protecting a sexual predator, or a reckless driver who regularly gets into almost-accidents?


Are you just going to continue ignoring everyone that has refuted your lies and misinformation? 
A company's ability to hire and fire a worker for misconduct or non-performance is not decreased in the least by the worker's classification. In fact, it increases the company's right and ability to define company policy and procedure regarding employee behavior. Quite the opposite of your ludicrous claim.


> I'm simply saying that it is in the driver's best interests to allow Uber to select drivers.


Which is to say you that think that if drivers are classified as employees that the employer has no say over who they hire.
And that, as everyone knows, is nonsense.


> Furthermore, by joining the class action lawsuit or taking legal action against Uber you are forcing them to spend more on paying lawyers. This can only be reflected with higher fees -- look at 25% commission for drivers coming to more cities!


Under that logic, minorities and women should never have fought those long, hard legal battles against discriminatory practices 
because it cost those poor employers so much money to defend. Nice.
Hey, here's an idea... 
why don't you help Uber save the cost of all those legal battles and suggest to them that they avoid the law suits altogether by just doing what's legally and morally right?!


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Dude why are you posting a Uber PR crap on the forum?


Hand raising, oh me, oh me, can I answer that one pretty please? Because it is in his "job description".


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

glados said:


> This poll has selection bias. For accurate stats, you will need to sample *all* Uber drivers -- not just the people on this forum.
> 
> 78% of Uber drivers are very satisfied or somewhat satisfied with Uber, based on a study conducted by the Benenson Strategy Group. This study was conducted by a highly respected and professional research company, and possible biases or sampling errors have been properly accounted for.
> 
> You may dismiss this as "Uber PR crap", but this is evidence. A random forum poll is not, especially when drivers of other ridesharing companies frequent here and have an obvious vendetta against Uber.


Well thank Jod you are here to carry their colors into battle against the evil Blyfters. LOL, What is your job title please?


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

What I fail to comprehend is, why this endless parade of GUber PR flacks coming here to "make their case". A more nuanced and professional media approach would be to simply marginalize this whole forum. "Ha, ha, those crazy cats at UPNF. Everyone knows internet forums are mostly B.S. Ya can't believe those dudes".

None of GUber is new. The technology is 40 years old. The IC labor model is at least 50 years old. It has worked in some cases and failed in others. So these arguments, and the b.s. surrounding them are not NEW. And this is a forum mostly filled by professional drivers and active X'rs. One can not "pull the wool over our eyes" by telling us the things we experience everyday are not a reality. Yet GUber comes here everyday and persists in doing exactly that. The more you tell me your B.S. is not actually B.S., the more it stinks. And the more you insult us by treating us as little children.

Do you really think none of us can do basic math? Or understand accounting, finance, or economics? Or the labor laws of our OWN country? That many of us have managed in and owned/operated business in for decades. You are trying to read from talking points memo's. We understand. You do not understand the depths of the topics you post on and so your ignorance is grossly evident.

Please. Tell your bosses you have done your best here and then get to work handing out those free breath mints. Because that is exactly what we need. Goopy, half-eaten, colored candies crushed into the floor mats or "left" conveniently in the cup-holders. Clueless does not even begin to describe your sense of reality.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

glados said:


> Would you like Uber to pull out of San Francisco too??
> Truth is, being classified as employees will only hurt PARNTERS. Uber will be bogged down by the red tape of state payrolls tax, unemployment insurance, etc...


Yes the truth is the Partners will be hurt by a re-classification. The investor PARTNERS that is. They are the only true partners here and will loose their investment capital if GUber goes BK. Not my problem nor my concern. One can not simply say a word, as if it were true, and wish it to be so. I am an I/C, not a Partner. AND IT SAYS SO RIGHT IN MY Fu&*kin PARTNER AGREEMENT With GUber Here: (Excerpted)
_
13. Relationship of the Parties 
13.1 Except as otherwise expressly provided herein with respect to Company acting as the limited payment collection agent solely for the purpose of collecting payment from Users on your behalf, the relationship between the parties under this Agreement is solely that of
independent contractors. The parties expressly agree that: (a) this Agreement is not an employment agreement, nor does it create an employment relationship, between Company and you; and (b) no joint venture, partnership, or agency relationship exists between Company and you._

So if GUber chooses to revoke this agreement, and offer me an employment relationship, I can choose to become an GUber employee or not. They can not force me. But for the record, I WOULD NEVER become an employee of this company under any circumstance.

So, most of us don't really care if GUber "pulls out" of anywhere or folds completely. We have ZERO financial stake in this outfit. TNC is alive and well in the U.S. We don't NEED Guber. GUber does not have a proprietary hold on any market should they abandon it. Any vacuums will be filled by Blyft, ClownCar or another as yet unknown competitor. Ashton and I could go into business direct and start our own TNC. And if TNC is not viable, since I OWN my own car asset, I can deploy it in some other productive manner.

GUber on UD Troll!


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

glados said:


> Yes, I'm an Aussie.


I'll make you a deal, glados. I will not talk as if I know Australian law RE car insurance (which I don't), if you will quit acting as though you know US law especially in all 50 states, which you don't.

You also do not understand the US law as to what constitutes an employer vs independent business person.

<Last comment to thread>


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Renaldow said:


> Wow, $78k from a multibillion dollar company? Not sure I'd call that 'won'.


Except they're not really a multibillion dollar company. So far...they're still operating in the red.


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

glados said:


> What makes you think I'm posting "Uber PR crap"? I'm just pointing out a lot of things that people have missed / haven't considered, especially with this forum's bias against Uber (and specifically Uber -- suggesting that some of it may be the handiwork of other ridesharing companies...)


Glados, I've called you out on a different thread for being a shill for Uber.

Understand this 'Glados-Uber-Sunshine-Storyteller', the stuff you are saying and defending for Uber makes you either an Uber employee trolling this site to garner more drivers, or a downright idiot based on the *FACTS* of driving for Uber.

Don't tell me how blue the sky is while choking me unconscious so I only see stars and darkness (metaphor alert)

Glados, tell your 'handlers' your identity has been compromised, and shut down your current user name, and start a new one.

But keep your Uber 'boot-licking' less obvious on the next 'version' of you.

It's actually sad to read, knowing the *TRUTH* legitimate drivers are finding out about driving for Uber, which is Uber wins, the rider wins, the driver, well not so much.

Period.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

glados said:


> Sure, if you like working 12 hour shifts and paying a 65% commission to lease a medallion!


Stereotype much? Not all of us are slaves for some cab company. Many companies are owned by the drivers. And not all cities force you to buy a medallion. We (in Portland,Or) have a fixed price of $600 a year (per car) for a city permit. That's it. All income goes directly to the drivers (the owners). It's the way all cab companies should operate.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Renaldow said:


> Wow, $78k from a multibillion dollar company? Not sure I'd call that 'won'.


^^^
Right!
And who gets the 78K... certainly not the drivers who were screwed over. 
All of this could have been avoided by keeping the per-mile at about $2.00. 
I realize that it's a competition thing between Uber and Lyft, but I doubt that it's gonna make a hill of beans of difference which one is 10¢ above or below the other. 
Price wars always end up hurting the man in the middle... namely the "partner", and the execs still laff all the way to the bank because they're still getting theirs. 
They could care less about the guy on the bottom of the totem pole. 
My experience here in Vegas and also in L.A. is that once people get used to a certain company to drive them around, they usually stay with them in most instances. 
In this town, sedans and limos do vary in price, and sometimes a few bucks an hour, but people are influenced by the quality of the vehicle that they are paying for, and also the quality of the drivers.


----------



## ExNavyGuy123 (Sep 2, 2015)

I want benefits!


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

ExNavyGuy123 said:


> I want benefits!


Go be an employee somewhere then. Or, buy them yourself.


----------



## ExNavyGuy123 (Sep 2, 2015)

UBER is already paying for it.


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

glados said:


> This means they'll have to increase their cut.


So what? The point is RETROACTIVITY. Uberlyft will very likely have to go back and reimburse drivers for the companies' PAST violation of labor and tax law.

Go back and tally up all your Uberlyft driving miles. Multiply that by the IRS standard mileage allowance, then add in any self-employment tax you paid. And that's just the start: minimum wage, overtime, etc., are also on the table.

As for going-forward commissions and such: I'll be sure to let the door hit me on the way out.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

glados said:


> *78% of Uber drivers *are very satisfied or somewhat satisfied with Uber, based on a study conducted by the Benenson Strategy Group. This study was conducted by a highly respected and professional research company, and possible biases or sampling errors have been properly accounted for.


So Uber has a massive *3.90 star rating.*

No double standards in this company then.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

I think the 78K Uber paid out is better explained here :
*Uber Settles with Alaska over Unpaid Workers' Comp* 
http://www.insurancejournal.com/news/west/2015/09/08/380976.htm

_" The ridesharing service Uber has agreed to pay Alaska more than $77,900 in connection to unpaid workers' compensation insurance for its drivers._

_ In the Aug. 25 settlement, the company admitted no wrongdoing, but agreed not to return to Alaska until it is in compliance with workers' compensation laws, The Alaska Dispatch News reported "._


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

glados said:


> If Uber is unable to deactivate drivers who makes pax unsafe with unsolicited sexual advances, dirty cars with wet seats, etc, then pax will stop using Uber. What do you think will happen next?!


The Independent drivers will be held accountable with the PAX and local laws. Like true contractors are.



glados said:


> Furthermore you can say goodbye to guarantees.


The guarantees are junk. Ever since they added more stipulations they are junk.
Just increase the damn rates and stop effing with drivers with lame guarantees.



glados said:


> Uber treating you like a true IC is good if:
> - you're a jackass and you get more 1 stars than 5 stars for being rude, racist, sexually assault pax
> - you keep your vehicle unclean, unhealthy, and unsafe
> - you don't care about making even less money as pax stops using uber.


Are you ****ing kidding me??!?!?!?!
What Uber Office Rock did you crawl out of??
What kind of nonsense do you think you are spinning here?

That would suggest that anyone NOT working for Uber as a "TRUE IC" fits those descriptions.
GTFO!



glados said:


> Think about it. Uber gets 20%/25% of what YOU make. The more $ you make, the more Uber gets.


Yet they still cut rates to the point the business model is not sustainable for drivers, unless they are PART TIME and supplementing their Uber operational costs with their full time job.
WHY? _"BECAUSE THEY CAN" <<< _THEIR words.



glados said:


> Uber spends $$$ on driver onboarding, why would they willingly deactivate people except when it's in their (and _your_) best interests to do so?


First off, what COSTS does Uber spend on driver onboarding, that are not passed onto the driver?? Probably very minimal in comparison to most jobs with new hires.
Uber has drivers all around the world using their app. They are raking in millions DAILY and do not care what challenges affect their seasoned drivers.
The bulk of their COSTS that are causing them to hemorrhage millions per month, are tied to the bad behavior they have exhibited in new markets that are finally coming back to bite them in the ass.
Yet they believe they have an endless pool of new drivers they can continue to tap, despite all the bad press and vocal dissatisfaction from previous drivers.

If they DID care, they wouldn't keep dropping rates to the point it is not sustainable.
$0.85/mile is NOT SUSTAINABLE. Period.

They don't own a fleet of cars and they don't care what it costs us to maintain them, let alone what it takes for a driver to make a decent living.
They continue to use false claims ($90K/year, etc) to draw new drivers to them and keep the public thinking drivers are making good money so forget about the tip.
Now it seems they have started to sign up with online forums like this to act like drivers who think Uber is "_perfect_".

You know, there is a reason sweatshops were shut down and unions formed. To protect the common worker from greedy corporate types.
Uber fits that mold.

Whether these lawsuits make any difference, who knows. 
The point the public should take note of, is that Uber is doing something wrong.
They are NOT perfect and they should be held accountable.
Burst their damn bubble and allow the light of day to shed the truth.
Uber has only themselves to blame if they fall.

And if Uber collapses as a result? There are other options and businesses that can fill that gap fairly quickly.
Uber never minded the dog-eat-dog world mentality as long as they were on the winning end.

Maybe they should join Charlie Sheen and become _high priest, Vatican assassin warlocks _with _tiger blood_.
_Winning, duh!_


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

glados said:


> If you're unhappy... stop driving for Uber!
> Uber doesn't owe you anything.


Oh on the contrary, I want my $90K/year they promised us when we signed up years ago....


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> You know, there is a reason sweatshops were shut down and unions formed. To protect the common worker from greedy corporate types.
> Uber fits that mold.


Exactly - and exactly why the FLSA does not allow an employee to "waive" certain rights.


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Exactly - and exactly why the FLSA does not allow an employee to "waive" certain rights.


I find irony in these young college / professionals who LOVE Uber's Ugly-Cheap fares but also dislike the corporate world management hierarchy and systems they see before them in the REAL WORLD.

These kids, who are so naive, spoiled, and entitled, don't even recognize the sweat shop Uber is for drivers.

They are so used to getting a trophy for graduating kindergarten to go to first grade, then another trophy every year after that (for basic success), they don't comprehend that they themselves WOULDN'T put up with an ounce of the lack of respect they put out when they are a rider, including the fare paid, if it was them driving their a$$ around.

Funny, some of my best female fares are 'dancers', who have hustled to make their way.

They are rarely blotto, no matter what time I pick them up, and they are always respectful and, (GASP) TIP, not to mention damn smart + good looking comparatively, to the co-ed sorority, 'my daddy could by you' girls.

The 2nd best fares are young women who have been out of college or on their own for a few years.

Talk about respect and a sense of reality, wow, and a (GASP) TIP!

My Uber 'system' of driving limits my knucklehead fares, so I do ok, comparatively, and have good ratings.

Luckily, Uber is just a 'side hustle', so I can pick and choose my lifestyle using the App.

Sadly, though, Uber is a sad business for most drivers, and a quiet lie to all riders.

Uber, though, kills it, for Uber.

Even though it looks like Ubers 'founders' stole the idea.

*CLICK HERE TO WATCH*


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

SharedRideTruther said:


> Even though it looks like Ubers 'founders' stole the idea. *CLICK HERE TO WATCH*


Thanks for sharing the GRAND THEFT UBER video:


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> _If_ Uber (U) were to have an agreement with its ICs that was not so one-sided, we would not be witching!
> 
> IC's do not drive _for_ U. We drive for our individual businesses utilizing the U app. We are U' s customer base b/c we pay U to use the app.
> 
> JM2¢W


Shut your phone off and see how successful your individual rideshare business is. Without Uber, your "business" is nothing. You are Uber's cheap, desperate American labor.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> Shut your phone off and see how successful your individual rideshare business is. Without Uber, your "business" is nothing.


 Hey, phillip, I don't need the Uber app to make money. Remember, I am an independent businessman.


----------



## ubercurious (Dec 24, 2014)

@glados you really are naive .... you spout spin and bullshit from a "theoretical" or textbook viewpoint.

You make broad sweeping statements without backing them up with real life experience as a. UBER X Driver... the only reference point i have read that you have ever given is Uber Web sites, Uber financed surveys, and general Uber propaganda.... and yet when others post counter opinions and use media surveys ...you dismiss them as biased and weighted to give the desired outcome. ...

You , young lady, are akin to a religious zealot that quotes extracts from doctrine "as if it is fact" ....

Just ask a Scientologist, or a Moonie, or a Jim Jones devotee, or a Westboro Baptist Hate Church member.....they all have something in common with you ... blind, misguded faith in "the word of the leader"


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

ubercurious said:


> glados you really are naive .... you spout spin and bullshit from a "theoretical" or textbook viewpoint.
> 
> You make broad sweeping statements without backing them up with real life experience as a. UBER X Driver... the only reference point i have read that you have ever given is Uber Web sites, Uber financed surveys, and general Uber propaganda.... and yet when others post counter opinions and use media surveys ...you dismiss them as biased and weighted to give the desired outcome. ...
> 
> ...


Wow, excellent post! 
You speak truth.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

ubercurious said:


> You , young lady, are akin to a religious zealot that quotes extracts from doctrine "as if it is fact" ....
> 
> Just ask a Scientologist, or a Moonie, or a Jim Jones devotee, or a Westboro Baptist Hate Church member.....they all have something in common with you ... blind, misguded faith in "the word of the leader"


AND the carrot is always a promise of something for the devotee(s), for example heaven in the afterlife. HERE on UPFN tho, the difference may just be the promise of a weekly salary direct deposited on Fridays into glados bank acct, that surely isn't based on fictitious impossible to reach fares that are subject to many deducted commissions and SRFs and etc. My bet is glados is paid to ghostwrite on this forum. Uber Employees are forbidden to actually drive for Uber. Would it be because that makes it virtually impossible for any non-sociopath to 'toe the line' once they've experienced the reality of driving for Uber?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> Uber Employees are forbidden to actually drive for Uber.


Since when?
Travis said* he drives Uber, that it's "fun" and that he has a 5 star rating. 
(*The Late Show with Stephen Colbert 9/10/15)


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Since when?
> Travis said* he drives Uber, that it's "fun" and that he has a 5 star rating.
> (*The Late Show with Stephen Colbert 9/10/15)


LMAO!  I LOVE IT!
Can someone post the YouTube clip of that. OMG! THAT is hilarious!


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Travis said* he drives Uber, that it's "fun" and that he has a 5 star rating.


Interview of TK on Late Night Show 09/10/2015

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=wGdjLv8neBs

Pay attn to TK' s explanation of Uber Eats. LOL


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> Interview of TK on Late Night Show 09/10/2015 http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=wGdjLv8neBs
> Pay atom to TK' s explanation of Uber Eats. LOL


Pretty funny stuff:
_ (paraphrased)_
Colbert: How's it work?
TK: You push a button.​Colbert: Yeah, but how does it work, how do I order lunch?
TK: uh, you push a button.​Colbert: Yeah, I get that - you push a button... but how does it work?
TK: You know how you would call a place and order food and then they make it... well, with UberEats, it's in the car.​Colbert: They make it in the car?
TK: They carry it in temperature controlled containers.​Colbert: They carry WHAT? How do I order lunch?
TK: You push a button - it's already in the car.​Colbert: So, a guy is driving around the city with a tuna sandwich in his car... 
and he gets a call for a tuna sandwich and has to race through the city to get it to you?​


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> Interview of TK on Late Night Show 09/10/2015
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=wGdjLv8neBs
> 
> Pay atom to TK' s explanation of Uber Eats. LOL


I think Corbert is brilliant. But watched Travis K on the Late Show Video and basically, as far as Corbert's style is concerned, he was kissing A$$.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Travis said* he drives Uber, that it's "fun" and that he has a 5 star rating.


The office staff changes all ratings under 5 for TK' s driving to 5 so the boss thinks he is the best thing since sliced bread.

JM2¢W


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

But I read a bunch of posts from new drivers on this forum, that they were making tons of money and are "running their own business." They go on to talk about how smart they are as "independent contractors." I'm confused.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

SCdave said:


> I think Corbert is brilliant. But watched Travis K on the Late Show Video and basically, as far as Corbert's style is concerned, he was kissing A$$.


Who's Corbert?


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Who's Corbert?


Sorry Stephen Colbert


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

glados said:


> US$1.40 / mile, US$0.30 / min
> 
> As with all products and services, UberX rates are in line with local market cost of living.


I'm not happy with $1.10 and 15c in Houston but I'm pretty sure cost of living (although not cheap like it used to be) is not higher than LA.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Exactly - and exactly why the FLSA does not allow an employee to "waive" certain rights.


Technically you can't even waive "being" an employee. Which is part of Uber's problem with these lawsuits. The law defines whether you are and what you agree to is not necessarily relevant.

To make a rather nebulous comparison, just because I agree to be murdered doesn't make it ok for you to kill me, euthanasia issues aside.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Which is part of Uber's problem with these lawsuits. The law defines whether you are and what you agree to is not necessarily relevant. To make a rather nebulous comparison, just because I agree to be murdered doesn't make it ok for you to kill me, euthanasia issues aside.


That's exactly right. A company is supposed to classify their workers based on the (slew of) information the IRS provides for determining classification. It's as clear as mud, with many issues of job duties, control, relevance to the core business of the company and other factors to be considered.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> It's as clear as mud, with many issues of job duties, control, relevance to the core business of the company and other factors to be considered. . .


. . . that? . . .

BTW, I edited my post where I referenced Columbus and Cleveland in the same paragraph.


----------



## Caraandmia (Jul 26, 2015)

glados said:


> Would you like Uber to pull out of San Francisco too??
> 
> Truth is, being classified as employees will only hurt PARNTERS. Uber will be bogged down by the red tape of state payrolls tax, unemployment insurance, etc. This means they'll have to increase their cut.
> 
> ...


I just want to be a real independent contractor! Fix your god damn rating system, add tips option, get your hands off the rate!


----------



## Caraandmia (Jul 26, 2015)

glados said:


> If you're unhappy... stop driving for Uber!
> 
> Uber doesn't owe you anything.


Yes, it does, owe me maintenance expense and tips if Uber lose the lawsuit.


----------



## Caraandmia (Jul 26, 2015)

glados said:


> It is true that Sydney rates are higher in nominal terms to the US, however you need to consider the increased cost of living, increased gas prices, and the relatively lower amount of riders meaning there is a longer wait between pax. Finally the prices are inclusive of a 10% GST.
> 
> We don't pay the $1 Safe Rides Fee, which covers James River insurance.


You think the cost of living in San Francisco is cheaper than Sidney?


----------



## Caraandmia (Jul 26, 2015)

Altima ATL said:


> So Uber has a massive *3.90 star rating.*
> 
> No double standards in this company then.


Under 4.6! Uber should be deactivated, by drivers!


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

Caraandmia said:


> You think the cost of living in San Francisco is cheaper than Sidney?


Yes, I've been to both cities.


----------



## Caraandmia (Jul 26, 2015)

glados said:


> Yes, I've been to both cities.


Read the news, the median housing price in sf is 1.225 mil.
http://m.sf.curbed.com/archives/2015/05/13/sfs_median_home_price_hits_1225m_another_new_record.php

Vs Sydney's 1 mil?
https://www.wsws.org/en/articles/2015/07/28/hous-j28.html?view=article_mobile

Go back to your cubicle at 1455 Market street.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

glados said:


> Furthermore, by joining the class action lawsuit or taking legal action against Uber you are forcing them to spend more on paying lawyers.


So your answer is "Do not speak out or rock the boat?"

Hmmm.. Where have we heard that before... The Mafia... Street gangs... Nazis...



> This can only be reflected with higher fees -- look at 25% commission for drivers coming to more cities!


No, Uber brass have clearly stated those higher commissions for drivers are happening, "because they can..."

Not because Uber needs to balance anything... Just because they can and will.

Where have we heard that before? Hmmm... The Mafia... Street gangs... Nazis............,...


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> Interview of TK on Late Night Show 09/10/2015
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=wGdjLv8neBs
> 
> Pay attn to TK' s explanation of Uber Eats. LOL


EXCELLENT!  THANK YOU!



SCdave said:


> I think Colbert is brilliant. But watched Travis K on the Late Show Video and basically, as far as Corbert's style is concerned, he was kissing A$$.


Colbert is genius. Sometimes less is more. Leads with questions & lets TK make ass of himself. Yep Colbert is brilliant.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> That's exactly right. A company is supposed to classify their workers based on the (slew of) information the IRS provides for determining classification. It's as clear as mud, with many issues of job duties, control, relevance to the core business of the company and other factors to be considered.


Right but the law also expects a company to errors on the side of caution. At least here in TX (oddly enough, be a use the laws are very heavily skewed in favor of the employer) you are supposed to be assumed to be an employee unless proven otherwise. Unfortunately when it goes to a hearing it's not always looked at from that point of view the way it should be.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> EXCELLENT!  THANK YOU!
> 
> Colbert is genius. Sometimes less is more. Leads with questions & lets TK make ass of himself. Yep Colbert is brilliant.


Even someone on this forum thought TK came across quite well. I didn't think he did but half of people are below average intelligence, remember?

Oh, sorry, you thought Colbert did a good job. Never mind...


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

glados said:


> 78% of Uber drivers are very satisfied or somewhat satisfied with Uber, based on a study conducted by the Benenson Strategy Group. This study was conducted by a highly respected and professional research company, and possible biases or sampling errors have been properly accounted for.


So who paid the Benenson Strategy Group to do this study?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> . . . that? . . .


I'm sorry... "that?" what?


> BTW, I edited my post where I referenced Columbus and Cleveland in the same paragraph.


ah... now I'm less confused!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

ExNavyGuy123 said:


> I want benefits!


Isn't the privilege of spending your money and destroying your car 
to help Uber grow to a global multi-billion dollar corporation, 
all while being disrespected by entitled Uber riders benefit enough?

Sheesh... there's just no pleasing some people.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

ExNavyGuy123 said:


> I want benefits!


I'd be happy with keeping IC status with a 90% 10% split and rates guaranteed to be no less than 25% lower than local taxi rates. I want more money!


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

ExNavyGuy123 said:


> I want benefits!


Perhaps you and  Glados could become "friends with benefits". RobotBoy desperately needs some human companionship.


----------



## ubercurious (Dec 24, 2014)

glados said:


> It is true that Sydney rates are higher in nominal terms to the US, however you need to consider the increased cost of living, increased gas prices, and the relatively lower amount of riders meaning there is a longer wait between pax. F*inally the prices are inclusive of a 10% GST*.


More glados regurgitated UberSpin ...

GST - a Federal/Commonwealth/National Tax in Australia on Goods and Services

Fact: Uber Does NOT collect or pay this Tax in Australia but still takes 20% of the gross (including the GST) and leave it up to the driver to collect and remit to the Tax Office.... so driver gets LESS than 80% of fare.

PS I think she gets paid by the comment. ...


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Have you noticed how Uber is changing it's UberSpeak to now reflect the tone and attitude of a company that is talking to Independent Contractors?
Look at the notice I received today from Uber...
A year ago this would have been worded VERY differently!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> you are supposed to be assumed to be an employee unless proven otherwise. Unfortunately when it goes to a hearing it's not always looked at from that point of view the way it should be.


Employer classification is a FEDERAL matter, not state.
Unemployment is administered by the state, 
but worker classification is, ultimately, an IRS issue which if not settled earlier ends up in federal court.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

<----- A mother's attitude towards drunks

<Pulls car over to a safe well-lit area, first.>
"You have two choices. 1) COOL IT!! and I will continue driving to your destination. *OR * 2) The trip ends here and you can call another driver or walk home.

Which is it?


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

SharedRideTruther said:


> my friend, *YOU* are *NOT* a *PARTNER *of Ubers.
> 
> stop with that bull- shizzle, it's staining your 'credibility shirt'.
> 
> ...


Walmart taxi cab. Lol


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Have you noticed how Uber is changing it's UberSpeak to now reflect the tone and attitude of a company that is talking to Independent Contractors?
> Look at the notice I received today from Uber...
> A year ago this would have been worded VERY differently!


Saw this last week as well.

What's sad is that Uber says *nothing* to pax that would turn this around, namely:

'If you're drunk, obnoxious, or aggressive, the drivers may terminate the ride immediately, call police, or both. You have no expectation of a ride for the price you're getting to be allowed to be an obnoxious, aggresive drunk. Our drivers are SHARING their car with you, not driving an Uber car, so behave or suffer the consequences of your actions. You will also have no ability to rate a ride that drivers are forced to terminate, but they will be able to rate you. One termination can be grounds for you to be banned from the app."

It's a great fantasy, but, instead, we drivers need to now be psychologists, psychiatrists, and parents, all for our ugly-cheap low fare, and we *will be rated over 7 ways* by the child beast pax for the 'pleasure' of their obnoxious company.


----------

